# Pax tried to fly flags outside my window.



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> What is wrong with people?


They're people. There is always going to be something wrong.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who? Illegals? Or the Bernie-AOC-Harris-Booker-Warren-Socialists? If they hate America so much go to ****in Venezuela. Be American! Be proud!


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who? Illegals? Or the Bernie-AOC-Harris-Booker-Warren-Socialists? If they hate America so much go to F'n Venezuela. Be American! Be proud!


I run an Uber, not an embassy on wheels. I get paid to drive people around Los Angeles, not to report and access peoples amount of pride. With that said it may offend some people and it is unprofessional to have on Uber car.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Apparently our flag offended you.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Apparently our flag offended you.


It is not professional to have a bunch of flags flying on a taxi-uber. I would say maybe exception would be on certain special days, but that is it. It is not 4th of July or election day. No reason for them to be waving American flags out my window.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


ASHAMED OF THE AMERICAN FLAG ?

UN AMERICAN !!!


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> ASHAMED OF THE AMERICAN FLAG ?
> 
> UN AMERICAN !!!


I guess I should have an American flag tattooed on my chest to avoid being classified as un-American. :biggrin:


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> I guess I should have an American flag tattooed on my chest to avoid being classified as un-American. :biggrin:


Perhaps You could have allowed it ( I would have in a heart beat), by limiting it to one flag?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

How is patriotism unprofessional... Do tell


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

The Texan said:


> Perhaps You could have allowed it ( I would have in a heart beat), by limiting it to one flag?


They could have had the courtesy to ask first for permission. In addition, it is my car. I have the right to decide if it is going to be turned into a fourth of July parade car or not. On a special day like fourth of July or election day I may have allowed it. Just to have three random idiots on a random day want to turn my car into a parade car without even asking? I don't think so.



Juggalo9er said:


> How is patriotism unprofessional... Do tell


My car is not registered as the local town parade car. It is unprofessional, barring the exception of some holidays.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> They could have had the courtesy to ask first for permission. In addition, it is my car. I have the right to decide if it is going to be turned into a fourth of July parade car or not. On a special day like fourth of July or election day I may have allowed it. Just to have three random idiots on a random day want to turn my car into a parade car without even asking? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> My car is not registered as the local town parade car. It is unprofessional, barring the exception of some holidays.


OK, I'll give you that. Without a doubt, they should have asked first. And yes, it is your vehicle, and you have the right to not allow it on your vehicle. Thanks for sharing this event with us?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> They could have had the courtesy to ask first for permission. In addition, it is my car. I have the right to decide if it is going to be turned into a fourth of July parade car or not. On a special day like fourth of July or election day I may have allowed it. Just to have three random idiots on a random day want to turn my car into a parade car without even asking? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> My car is not registered as the local town parade car. It is unprofessional, barring the exception of some holidays.


Be proud of your country everyday, there are people like me who would give their lives for it without question


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Um, I consider it offensive to fly the American flag from a vehicle - the way that many people do. I consider it fake patriotism. Have you seen the condition of some of those flags? (tattered, torn and dirty) I also consider it offensive to roll out the American flag horizontally during sporting events, i.e. American Football, or wearing it inappropriately on/as clothing. Again, fake patriotism catering to the patriotically ignorant.

Our flag is the symbol of the sacrifices of the few for the privileges of the many, and represents our country. I fly the flag (correctly and proudly) whenever it is called for. Riding in a rideshare does not equal "called for".

I have served to defend that flag, and I don't appreciate when someone dishonors it.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

The op has now convinced me to supply hand held AMERICAN flags to all of my pax. After all, Uber is an AMERICAN company!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I wouldn't allow it either. 
Proud or not, my car. Take that shit to the streets.

My ride is no different than a Disney ride. 
You WILL stay seated and keep your arms inside the vehicle at all times.

https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/dion-cini-disney-world-spalsh-mountain-trump-2020-banner/


BigBadJohn said:


> The op has now convinced me to supply hand held AMERICAN flags to all of my pax. After all, Uber is an AMERICAN company!


OP seems concerned about his car. Not yours. 
Have at it.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Perhaps a skull and crossbones flag should be waving from all Ubers. Seems more appropriate if you think about it.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The issue isn't the flag, the issue is a body part is outside a moving vehicle's window.
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/car-passenger-arm-ripped-hanging-4163359
Close call.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Maybe this would have been preferable....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> Perhaps a skull and crossbones flag should be waving from all Ubers. Seems more appropriate if you think about it.


Or nothing


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I have an AMERICAN flag sticker on my car. I bet I piss off the Ilmar Omar supporters and I do it proudly!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm British born, and my political views probably differ from the above posters in some areas. But I agree with @BigBadJohn and others. If someone is offended by the flag of the country they live in then what are they doing here?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> The op has now convinced me to supply hand held AMERICAN flags to all of my pax. After all, Uber is an AMERICAN company!


Hand flags out to all Foreign Touristers coming from airport . . . .

This week its MARDI GRAS BEADS though.



Cableguynoe said:


> Or nothing


NIHILIST !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I'm British born, and my political views are probably quite different than the above posters in some areas. But I agree with @BigBadJohn and others. If someone is offended by the flag of the country they live in, then what are they doing here?


Likewise freedom to embrace other county's flags. I am 100% American and a patriot, but I also love the birthplace and the origin of many of our founding fathers, and so....I'm well known for displaying a Union Jack.

People: "You British?"

Me: "Nope!"

"You ever been to England?"

"Nope!"

"Then why do you have a British flag?"

"Because this is America and I have the right and freedom to do so."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why are the proud Americans so angry?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Ignorant people are always angry when you point out their ignorance.

A body part outside the window is never a good thing.

Man lost hand, with video and picture.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...n_1522730009&usg=AOvVaw2v83xYHCJmct7FPzgUdrRl


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> A body part outside the window is never a good thing.


I'll admit, while I disagree with the offence issue, I understand the safety concern part. Patriotism well and good, but if one of those pax had lost their hand, I'm not sure they'd have minded suing the driver for every penny.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

.....or if the pax lost their grip on the flag and it landed on the windshield of the car behind them..

Even so...any movement coming from a part of a car where one doesn't expect to see movement is a visual distraction to other motorists and pedestrians.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> The op has now convinced me to supply hand held AMERICAN flags to all of my pax. After all, Uber is an AMERICAN company!


Enjoy your professional reports.



Juggalo9er said:


> Be proud of your country everyday, there are people like me who would give their lives for it without question


So you walk around carrying an American flag all day, every day?



Lissetti said:


> Likewise freedom to embrace other county's flags. I am 100% American and a patriot, but I also love the birthplace and the origin of many of our founding fathers, and so....I'm well known for displaying a Union Jack.
> 
> People: "You British?"
> 
> ...


I hate that when people complain about seeing a non-American flag. Look at this story of this poor guy that had to go through problems with media because some stupid woman thought his Norwegian flag hanging outside his house for the Olympics was a "Confederate Flag".

http://time.com/5171239/woman-assumes-norwegian-flag-is-confederate/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> I hate that when people complain about seeing a non-American flag. Look at this story of this poor guy that had to go through problems with media because some stupid woman thought his Norwegian flag hanging outside his house for the Olympics was a "Confederate Flag".


That lady hopefully by now has booked classes at community college by now and is taking 3rd grade social studies courses to learn the identifying flags of the history of the US.

Also...I will say as a person of color, I have no issues with the confederate flag. It's no different to me than the flag of the 13 Colonies. It's part of our American history.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Also...I will say as a person of color, I have no issues with the confederate flag. It's no different to me than the flag of the 13 Colonies. It's part of our American history.


:laugh:
It is part of American history.

Most older black people remember that flag a little differently though.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> :laugh:
> It is part of American history.
> 
> Most older black people remember that flag a little differently though.


Still history......good or bad. Know where we came from.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Apparently our flag offended you.


I doubt that. 
But your comment is offensive.



BigBadJohn said:


> The op has now convinced me to supply hand held AMERICAN flags to all of my pax. After all, Uber is an AMERICAN company!


The overzealous waving of flags in the faces of people with opposing political views is not patriotism - it is a form of aggression and has no place in an Uber. 
If you want to hand out flags I would say go for it. You will alienate half your riders with the fake sentiment and the rest of us will have less competition. 
Not very smart on your part.



BigBadJohn said:


> Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who? Illegals? Or the Bernie-AOC-Harris-Booker-Warren-Socialists? If they hate America so much go to F'n Venezuela. Be American! Be proud!


This is a Socialist country. If you hate Socialism so much, why don't YOU move.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


So you're a "people person".


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> So you're a "people person".


Come again? If you are asking if I can socialize with people then the answer is yes.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> The issue isn't the flag, the issue is a body part is outside a moving vehicle's window.
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/car-passenger-arm-ripped-hanging-4163359
> Man lost hand, with video and picture.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...n_1522730009&usg=AOvVaw2v83xYHCJmct7FPzgUdrRl
> Close call.


You can probably get a $150 cleaning fee for a decapitation assuming some of the blood gets on your car.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> The overzealous waving of flags in the faces of people with opposing political views is not patriotism - it is a form of aggression and has no place in an Uber.


The flag is the flag of the USA, not of any political movement. I don't see how it should represent one view or offend another. If someone were waving a Trump flag, a Bernie Sanders flag, etc, then I'd understand your point. IMHO if someone considers themselves liberal, socialist or whatever, but considers the flag offensive, then they're playing into the hands of their opposition by seemingly acquiescing that the flag belongs to them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> The flag is the flag of the USA, not of any political movement.


And yet that it is how it is used as of late.

No different than how the confederate flag tends to be used. 
It's all about the intentions behind it.

Then they hide behind "patriotism "


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Enjoy your professional reports.
> 
> 
> So you walk around carrying an American flag all day, every day?
> ...


There's one flying from my car


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

My real problem with this is that the flags add air resistance and lower my gas mileage. I don't even like the windows open for that reason.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Bottom line: it's a safety hazard.

I wouldn't want pax waving anything at all through my windows. It's a liability. If they let go and it flies into the car(s) behind me, they're coming after me.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

Turn it into a game where you try to convince other motorists to recite the Pledge of Allegiance at red lights...bonus points for singing the Star Spangled Banner. Good times right there. And the OP called them "small American flags". I'm picturing 12" X 16" with a small plastic stick... nothing that would damage another vehicle if accidentally dropped.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I doubt that.
> But your comment is offensive.
> 
> 
> ...


I assume you're left leaning. I applaud you for properly identifying the US as a socialist country. It drives me bananas when people run from that word, like they're embarrassed of it. If you believe in something state it plainly.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Maybe this would have been preferable....
> 
> View attachment 301646


Nipple pics get reported to the FCC these days. lol


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

if its good enough for the president of the US - its good enough for you !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Good thing it was only an American flag. The discussion can legitimately pivot to safety.

Thankfully it wasn’t a Rainbow flag. Your safety concerns could have been discounted and you could be facing a discrimination complaint and possibly be reported to Uber for homophobia for canceling the ride. Now you don’t have to worry about deactivation or an investigation!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> I have an AMERICAN flag sticker on my car. I bet I piss off the Ilmar Omar supporters and I do it proudly!


If your purpose is to piss people off, it's because you lack the intelligence to make a coherent argument.



reg barclay said:


> The flag is the flag of the USA, not of any political movement. I don't see how it should represent one view or offend another. If someone were waving a Trump flag, a Bernie Sanders flag, etc, then I'd understand your point. IMHO if someone considers themselves liberal, socialist or whatever, but considers the flag offensive, then they're playing into the hands of their opposition by seemingly acquiescing that the flag belongs to them.


I don't consider the flag offensive. I consider his USE of it offensive. If your using the flag to piss people off, and out of spite because you think socialists should leave the country - that is not patriotism. And that is not what the constitution is all about.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> If your purpose is to piss people off, it's because you lack the intelligence to make a coherent argument.
> 
> 
> I don't consider the flag offensive. I consider his USE of it offensive. If your using the flag to piss people off, and out of spite because you think socialists should leave the country - that is not patriotism. And that is not what the constitution is all about.


Oh this is just TOO easy!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


I would just say "for safety reasons, I do not allow anything to hang out the windows or be affixed to my car." I wouldn't have used the "offensive" excuse.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

America a Socialist country. Obama 101. Congrats lemmings!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> I would just say "for safety reasons, I do not allow anything to hang out the windows or be affixed to my car." I wouldn't have used the "offensive" excuse.


I also would not have used the offended excuse. 
But I don't care about their safety as much as my car looking classy.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LMAO!!!!:roflmao: software glitch...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LIsuberman said:


> if its good enough for the president of the US - its good enough for you !


Those are professionally installed. Not some clown hanging out the window.


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

Who could of guessed this post would have turned into a political football match/:laugh:. All these un-American people who say citizens of the US are not American unless they mirror your ignorant beliefs ()? What's with all these knee jerk socialism is the boogeyman post by people, using the socialist internet, to unknowingly denounce the US military, which happens to be a very proud american socialist organization, because they don't know the meaning of the word socialism. Every member of the socialist military is sworn in to defend the constitution that represents freedom of thoughts, ideas, political concepts and social political discussion boards?. Look up the definition, think about the word social, discuss it on your social media, socialize with like and unlike minded others. As a driver I enjoy "socializing" with my passengers and prefer my windows up and I wouldn't want any passenger holding something outside my window (flag or copy of the constitution) as it could fly out of their hands and I'd be held responsible for it.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

After 9/11 we sure saw allot of our flag, not as much today I think.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Likewise freedom to embrace other county's flags. I am 100% American and a patriot, but I also love the birthplace and the origin of many of our founding fathers, and so....I'm well known for displaying a Union Jack.
> 
> People: "You British?"
> 
> ...


*Anglophile*
_noun_
1. 
a person who is fond of or greatly admires England or Britain.
_adjective: _fond or admiring of England or Britain.

https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2018/01/meghan-markle-and-the-return-of-american-anglophilia/


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> America a Socialist country. Obama 101. Congrats lemmings!


I rest my case.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


They should ask you, then you should just go with the flow, provided they behave good.
Your main goal should be to give a good ride, and hustle some tips out of them, and diffuse any problems

If I went with my mind/believes... 99% of the riders might get a 1 star...but
I go with the flow ...99.9 % of the pax get 5 star, and 99.9% behave great... 
Had a pax, 6 weeks back...Mrs Obama friend from Chicago... once she said that , I started to butter her up... dropped the pax at airport, got a rematch at the same gate.... this lady came back while the new pax was getting into the vehicle, and she shook my hand , and it had 20$ cash and later she tipped in the app
Had another pax, Tele Mundo connection, Al Gore friend, he showed pics, buttered him up, got a 10$ tip

If it is Trump supporter, I will just start to praise him.... I look at the GPS, and how long the drive is going to be, and make a safe landing. After the drop off, completely ignore the pax ... lots of fake smiles , and just talk great about them...remember, it is all about pings and data= $$$. Data is completely green on you, you will get pings, regardless of the surroundings.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I doubt that.
> But your comment is offensive.
> 
> 
> ...


America wasn't founded on the idiotic theory of the proven failed (over and over, think Venezuela-Cuba etc..) system. No, no, I think not...So to those who want to stand in long lines for roof tiles for your meal, like Burn America to the ground! Colonel Sanders so much envisions for our great nation, I suggest all who want that as your way of life, great don't let the wall hit you in the azz on the way to your Utopia!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


Or maybe what is wrong with you?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> America wasn't founded on the idiotic theory of the proven failed (over and over, think Venezuela-Cuba etc..) system. No, no, I think not...So to those who want to stand in long lines for roof tiles for your meal, like Burn America to the ground! Colonel Sanders so much envisions for our great nation, I suggest all who want that as your way of life, great don't let the wall hit you in the azz on the way to your Utopia!


That's a lot of drama there. You're way out of touch with reality. 
Tell me - do you watch Fox News?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people


This is not even possible. If you cancel a ride you dont get to rate. Did any of this happen or are u just Trolletting?

Were they wearing MAGA hats and carrying a rope?

Snowflakes that are offended by our flag should stay in their "safe space" not a good idea to go out in public.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

If it flys out of his hands and hits someone in the eye who pays?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who? Illegals? Or the Bernie-AOC-Harris-Booker-Warren-Socialists? If they hate America so much go to @@@@in Venezuela. Be American! Be proud!


Or, and try this on, maybe they realize that Jingoism is often a thin cover for racism.

Like how the majority of blue line flag stickers actually mean "nah, I'm okay with cops killing unarmed colored persons"



Bbonez said:


> This is not even possible. If you cancel a ride you dont get to rate. Did any of this happen or are u just Trolletting?
> 
> Were they wearing MAGA hats and carrying a rope?
> 
> Snowflakes that are offended by our flag should stay in their "safe space" not a good idea to go out in public.


Snowflakes that think a symbol is sacrosanct should find a nice safe place where freedom of speech is not the First and most important Amendment.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Mole said:


> If it flys out of his hands and hits someone in the eye who pays?


Yeah, that's a big problem. I hear that's how JFK actually died, one of the flags flew off and got him!


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Or maybe what is wrong with you?


Exactly what did I do wrong in your opinion?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'll take this opportunity to fly my country's flag in the OP's thread. Hope that's ok.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'll take this opportunity to fly my country's flag in the OP's thread. Hope that's ok.
> 
> View attachment 301789


While St. George Cross is used by many nations, that flag represents the Flag of England. May I ask why you used that one instead of the British Flag?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I demand you stop flying those flags outside my car, and burn them inside.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> While St. George Cross is used by many nations, that flag represents the Flag of England. May I ask why you used that one instead of the British Flag?


Nobody has used a British flag since the 1800s. If you are referring to the Union Jack, people from the UK prefer to use the flag of whichever of the four nations they are from.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

I have no problem with the Scottish, Welsh, Cornish, Irish etc using their national/ethnic flags. When it comes to English using the English Flag over the Union Jack, well I will just leave this here...

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...cars-racism-jingosim-brexit-a8398376.html?amp
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...ist-symbol-says-a-quarter-of-the-English.html


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> I have no problem with the Scottish, Welsh, Cornish, Irish etc using their national/ethnic flags. When it comes to English using the English Flag over the Union Jack, well I will just leave this here...
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...cars-racism-jingosim-brexit-a8398376.html?amp
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...ist-symbol-says-a-quarter-of-the-English.html


My flag isn't racist, lol. It's never insulted anyone, or discriminated against anyone.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> My flag isn't racist, lol. It's never insulted anyone, or discriminated against anyone.


Here is just a simple list of 5 atrocities that affected hundreds of thousands. The actual list is much bigger.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-concentration-camp-mau-mau-a7612176.html?amp
Here is a long list on wikipedia although it doesn't even list half of the atrocities committed by the English.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_war_crimes


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Here is just a simple list of 5 atrocities that affected hundreds of thousands. The actual list is much bigger.
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-concentration-camp-mau-mau-a7612176.html?amp
> Here is a long list on wikipedia although it doesn't even list half of the atrocities committed by the English.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_war_crimes


Yep, the British have done some terrible things. I don't see your point, though. Or what it's got to do with the flag.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Enjoy your professional reports.
> 
> 
> So you walk around carrying an American flag all day, every day?
> ...


Some do
Carry the flag
All Day
Every Day.


Seamus said:


> Good thing it was only an American flag. The discussion can legitimately pivot to safety.
> 
> Thankfully it wasn't a Rainbow flag. Your safety concerns could have been discounted and you could be facing a discrimination complaint and possibly be reported to Uber for homophobia for canceling the ride. Now you don't have to worry about deactivation or an investigation!


Forced to bake gay cakes in Prison !

No wonder so many Americans ARE MAD AS HELL !


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I can understand the safety argument but that is all. Those that are offended by the American flag should be on the next thing smoking out of here. Hell, I'll take them to the airport or bus station or port for free!

I fly a US flag from the flagpole in front of the house almost all the time. I have a collection of flags that I fly at different times but only for a few days. For example, I'm looking for a "DON"T PANIC" flag for Towel Day.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Gawd, sometimes the testosterone in here..

Go fly your happy azz flag


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't let people roll down windows & keep the child locks on. No flags of any kind are allowed in my vehicle either. No talking without permission, No eating, No bags or sharp objects.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> It is not professional to have a bunch of flags flying on a taxi-uber.


Uber is not professional.

As long as the paying customer approves, what is to worry? I provide the best customer service possible. If they want to fly a US flag or a Mexican flag, I'll let them.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

So... all you patriots quick to put down the OP for setting rules as a driver drive American cars, right? Only three carmakers qualify, and I don’t think more than 0.0001% of you rock a Tesla.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> So... all you patriots quick to put down the OP for setting rules as a driver drive American cars, right? Only three carmakers qualify, and I don't think more than 0.0001% of you rock a Tesla.


American Cars are made in Canada and Mexico. 
We ever have another Big War
Hyundai & Toyota will have to build the tanks !


----------



## vivix23 (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't want pax's hands waving up and down outside my car period there more than welcome to wave flags when they get home or outside on there front lawns or in there own vehicle good on you for putting your foot down Op.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> The flag is the flag of the USA, not of any political movement. I don't see how it should represent one view or offend another. If someone were waving a Trump flag, a Bernie Sanders flag, etc, then I'd understand your point. IMHO if someone considers themselves liberal, socialist or whatever, but considers the flag offensive, then they're playing into the hands of their opposition by seemingly acquiescing that the flag belongs to them.


I think I'll drive around with my MAGA flags flying from all four of my windows :laugh:!!! So would you understand then ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Enjoy your professional reports.
> 
> 
> So you walk around carrying an American flag all day, every day?
> ...


Actually you're not supposed to fly another countries flag unless you also fly an American one above it or at the same level on a particular side. Don't remember the details, but here's a link.
http://www.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/05/30/fly.american.flag.mf/index.html


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> I run an Uber, not an embassy on wheels. I get paid to drive people around Los Angeles, not to report and access peoples amount of pride. With that said it may offend some people and it is unprofessional to have on Uber car.


yes, i agree it is unprofessional to drive uber...


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> So... all you patriots quick to put down the OP for setting rules as a driver drive American cars, right? Only three carmakers qualify, and I don't think more than 0.0001% of you rock a Tesla.


Absolutely! All the cars I have owned were American.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


What I think you are failing to realize is that sometimes Americans like visit LA. Maybe not so often, but it does happen, and waving Old Glory is what some of us do. I'm sure you wouldn't have said anything if the pax had been waving Honduran or Mexican flags. Its the same thing.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


Wrong answer: "...someone may be offended..." Correct answer: "Oh I'm sorry, but Uber/Lyft insurance would not cover insurance liability if something happens while you're dangling stuff out the window. Please bring it back in and roll up the window." If they don't comply, pull over and conclude their ride.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

The driver has the right to refuse the flag- your job is to transport people not sponsor their country affiliation - what if some one wants to put Russian flag tomorrow- shall we do it?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> So... all you patriots quick to put down the OP for setting rules as a driver drive American cars, right? Only three carmakers qualify, and I don't think more than 0.0001% of you rock a Tesla.


In all fairness to people, unless you specifically look up the make and model of the car you want to buy there is no easy way to tell if a car is "American" or not. At one time it was easy to buy American, now the old assumptions are out the window. I worked for General Motors for 12 years and at one time was gung ho buy American. Now forget it and buy what you like.

GM, Ford, and Chrysler manufacture in the USA, Canada,Mexico, and elsewhere.

Also:

Honda manufactures in Ohio, Indiana, and Alabama.
Toyota manufactures in Kentucky, Mississippi, Indiana, and Texas.
Nissan manufactures in Tennessee and Mississippi
Subaru manufactures in Indiana
Volkswagon Tennessee
Hyundai Alabama, Georgia
Kia. Georgia
BMW. South Carolina
Mercedes. Alabama
Volvo. South Carolina

"American" car companies have shed hundreds of thousands of auto workers, "Foreign" car companies have added hundreds of thousands of auto workers. The biggest loser is thee UAW as all "Foreign" American auto jobs are "non UAW"


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

I am greatly offended by the prancing lion banner of House Lannister.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In all fairness to people, unless you specifically look up the make and model of the car you want to buy there is no easy way to tell if a car is "American" or not. At one time it was easy to buy American, now the old assumptions are out the window. I worked for General Motors for 12 years and at one time was gung ho buy American. Now forget it and buy what you like.
> 
> GM, Ford, and Chrysler manufacture in the USA, Canada,Mexico, and elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Stopped worrying about it about the same time that GM continued to expect taxpayers to bail it out of its lousy management decisions and greedy labor agreements. Love my Hyundai, made by good old boys and girls right here in the U.S.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who? Illegals? Or the Bernie-AOC-Harris-Booker-Warren-Socialists? If they hate America so much go to @@@@in Venezuela. Be American! Be proud!


MAGA!


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Absolutely! All the cars I have owned were American.


Aw, c'mon, people. We're not going to keep up these old rhetorical, tired, worn out ****-for-tats, are we? lol


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> The op has now convinced me to supply hand held AMERICAN flags to all of my pax. After all, Uber is an AMERICAN company!


Don't tell rohit


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Aw, c'mon, people. We're not going to keep up these old rhetorical, tired, worn out ****-for-tats, are we? lol


I still can't firgue out how there is still the "English Only" morons still around. That came from a failed movement to try to keep the Germans and Irish out of America in the 1860s. Then it sort of got revived around the world wars. Still a completely failed 150 year old movement and you still hear the "English Only" people around, meaning that there have been families handing down this failed political ideology for over 150 years, despite they slowly losing ground every decade.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Ignorant people are always angry when you point out their ignorance.
> 
> A body part outside the window is never a good thing.
> 
> ...


Wholly crap, you convinced me. Windows closed at all times now.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually you're not supposed to fly another countries flag unless you also fly an American one above it or at the same level on a particular side. Don't remember the details, but here's a link.
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/05/30/fly.american.flag.mf/index.html


Yeah don't think that rule is enforced anymore. Even so, it is probably safer to fly a non-American flag by itself. Once you fly an American flag next to an non-American flag you open yourself up to all types of criticism about the height, placement, etc compared to the other flag.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> After 9/11 we sure saw allot of our flag, not as much today I think.


Flag companies had months-long lead times to buy flags after 9/11.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Flag companies had months-long lead times to buy flags after 9/11.


Everyone was buying flags and placing them in their business windows so no one would throw a brick through the window or firebomb them.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mole said:


> If it flys out of his hands and hits someone in the eye who pays?


No one. The victim is disposed of. It's in the Socialist Bill of No Rights



Bbonez said:


> Yeah, that's a big problem. I hear that's how JFK actually died, one of the flags flew off and got him!


A Russian flag operating under cover...lol



The Gift of Fish said:


> I'll take this opportunity to fly my country's flag in the OP's thread. Hope that's ok.
> 
> View attachment 301789


OW!

Wtf?

Your flag just poked me!!


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside.  I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


Flying an American flag in L.A would offend someone. Who??? You mean American citizens?? L.A is part of US not Timbuktu. Dude that's the most absurd thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> No one. The victim is disposed of. It's in the Socialist Bill of No Rights
> 
> 
> A Russian flag operating under cover...lol
> ...


The bullet that killed Kennedy was most likely paid for by an American.


AnointedOne said:


> Flying an American flag in L.A would offend someone. Who??? You mean American citizens?? L.A is part of US not Timbuktu. Dude that's the most absurd thing I have ever heard.


You should come to LA then. There are people here that would take offense.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> The bullet that killed Kennedy was most likely paid for by an American.
> 
> You should come to LA then. There are people here that would take offense.


I regularly visit L.A to see my family.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> I regularly visit L.A to see my family.


Then why are you suprised that there are people in LA that take offense to the US flag. Why do you think newscasters in local LA tv channels don't wear American flag pins while they do the news?


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Then why are you suprised that there are people in LA that take offense to the US flag. Why do you think newscasters in local LA tv channels don't wear American flag pins while they do the news?


I am surprised because I have never come across anyone with such behavior. I did not notice flag pins either. I still think it's a childish behavior. Anyway you be safe out there.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I remember when I was driving Yellow Cab and I picked up 3 Californians after the AFC Championship game in the mid 1990's at Three Rivers.

They were waving their Chargers' flag out the window as I drove them around town for an hour. I respected their culture, just like the OP should really be doing.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I remember when I was driving Yellow Cab and I picked up 3 Californians after the AFC Championship game in the mid 1990's at Three Rivers.
> 
> They were waving their Chargers' flag out the window as I drove them around town for an hour. I respected their culture, just like the OP should really be doing.


If it was after a sports game and people were celebrating and waving flags in the street I may consider it. In this case that was not the case.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Maybe this would have been preferable....
> 
> View attachment 301646


Merica!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> If it was after a sports game and people were celebrating and waving flags in the street I may consider it. In this case that was not the case.


Actually, they weren't. This is Pittsburgh, and many of the people outside in the Frozen Tundra that day were in mourning as the local gridironers lost.


----------



## Ubward (Dec 30, 2014)

Pax Collector said:


> They're people. There is always going to be something wrong.


Exxxxxxxactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Why do I keep reading this in a Middle Eastern accent?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Most of my pax let their freak flag fly.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Seamus said:


> In all fairness to people, unless you specifically look up the make and model of the car you want to buy there is no easy way to tell if a car is "American" or not. At one time it was easy to buy American, now the old assumptions are out the window. I worked for General Motors for 12 years and at one time was gung ho buy American. Now forget it and buy what you like.
> 
> GM, Ford, and Chrysler manufacture in the USA, Canada,Mexico, and elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Not by how I stand.
I stand by American car solely means American corporate governance. The location of the HQ.
Under this paradigm, No foreign automaker makes an American car.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Bottom line: it's a safety hazard.
> 
> I wouldn't want pax waving anything at all through my windows. It's a liability. If they let go and it flies into the car(s) behind me, they're coming after me.


So the flag waving on my car is a safety Hazard.... Can you elaborate

It's his right to have this mindset..... Might not agree with it but it's his right[/QUOTE]


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> So the flag waving on my car is a safety Hazard.... Can you elaborate
> 
> 
> It's his right to have this mindset..... Might not agree with it but it's his right


True. It's just so stupid that he said it's unprofessional to do it though. And his living in fear of others because he might offend them is even more stupid. Do ants have backbones? No they do NOT.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> So the flag waving on my car is a safety Hazard.... Can you elaborate


Presumably the flag is firmly attached to your car. What we're discussing here is pax waving them out of the windows as the car moves. IMO when it comes to potential safety issues there's a difference between the two.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Do ants have backbones? No they do NOT.


LOL they have exoskeletons.... :biggrin:


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


Whats wrong with you! You are un-American. Someone wants to hold an American flag out my window i say "hell yea brother".


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Presumably the flag is firmly attached to your car. What we're discussing here is pax waving them out of the windows as the car moves. IMO when it comes to potential safety issues there's a difference between the two.


If I'm holding it out the window there's a hidden force that helps eliminate problems, especially at low speed as in question.... It's called gravity... Flag is released, falls to ground...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> If I'm holding it out the window there's a hidden force that helps eliminate problems, especially at low speed as in question.... It's called gravity... Flag is released, falls to ground...


Travelling at speed, with possible winds? I'm not convinced it couldn't fly off in front of another car, blocking someone's vision and causing a crash. Not to mention the other issue of someone possibly getting their arm hit by a passing car/truck. I'm not sure if I would have allowed it or not (and I agreed with you all on disregarding any offence issues). But I can definitely see why someone wouldn't allow it for safety reasons. Especially with the possibility of driver blame and lawsuits.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> So the flag waving on my car is a safety Hazard.... Can you elaborate


It was already fairly elaborate and to the point!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> LOL they have exoskeletons.... :biggrin:


This is no place for accuracy or fact.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Whats wrong with you! You are un-American. Someone wants to hold an American flag out my window i say "hell yea brother".


That is your car, not mine. You are un-American for trying to limit my freedoms on what I do with my personal property like some type of fascist.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


Why would flying an American flag in America offend? Really? Not a valid reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2017)

In the states, is it legal for uber drivers to carry a registered gun in the car?

Could be worse, with mardi gras on in here in Sydney last saturday, many uber cars had the rainbow flag flying out the windows.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Why would flying an American flag in America offend? Really? Not a valid reason.


What if someone wanted to fly a rainbow or Confederate flag? Those two flags are controversial flags, I wouldn't allow those either. Honestly, my car is a taxi, not the campaign car of some politician or lobbyist. You want to turn my car into some type of political message than either offer a huge cash tip and ask me for permission or get the hell out. Don't need to put up with entitled people thinking they can turn my car into their personal moving billboard just because the idiots can figure out how to press an order ride button on an app.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I see this topic as similar to letting pax use an aux cord or Bluetooth to listen to music. It's at the driver's discretion.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> What if someone wanted to fly a rainbow or Confederate flag? Those two flags are controversial flags, I wouldn't allow those either. Honestly, my car is a taxi, not the campaign car of some politician or lobbyist. You want to turn my car into some type of political message than either offer a huge cash tip and ask me for permission or get the hell out. Don't need to put up with entitled people thinking they can turn my car into their personal moving billboard just because the idiots can figure out how to press an order ride button on an app.


The American flag is not controversial. If you think it is, it may be time to re-think where you should be living.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> The American flag is not controversial. If you think it is, it may be time to re-think where you should be living.


What if a passenger asked for your aux cord so they could play the Star spangled banner on maximum volume? Would you be unpatriotic to deny that request?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't have an AUX cord. Nobody would be playing anything at full volume. My original post was that it wasn't a valid reason to say no, not that saying no was wrong.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> I guess I should have an American flag tattooed on my chest to avoid being classified as un-American. :biggrin:


That would work you unamerican commie!!!


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who? Illegals? Or the Bernie-AOC-Harris-Booker-Warren-Socialists? If they hate America so much go to @@@@in Venezuela. Be American! Be proud!


Was this you


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I would have one starred you too.

*Make America Great Again!*


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I don't have an AUX cord. Nobody would be playing anything at full volume. My original post was that it wasn't a valid reason to say no, not that saying no was wrong.


You just contradicted yourself. So you will allow American flags to wave but not allow the anthem on your stereo? You can't have it both ways.



NORMY said:


> Was this you


Hahaha
What a cringeworthy video. Reminded me of the entitled pax I kicked to the curb.



UberBastid said:


> I would have one starred you too.
> 
> *Make America Great Again!*


One star me because you think you own my car because you ordered 10 minute car ride? Your are as bad as pool pax.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> That lady hopefully by now has booked classes at community college by now and is taking 3rd grade social studies courses to learn the identifying flags of the history of the US.
> 
> Also...I will say as a person of color, I have no issues with the confederate flag. It's no different to me than the flag of the 13 Colonies. It's part of our American history.


Shes probably a teacher or professor.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MANA MANA.
Make America Normal Again.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> I run an Uber, not an embassy on wheels. I get paid to drive people around Los Angeles, not to report and access peoples amount of pride. With that said it may offend some people and it is unprofessional to have on Uber car.


-----------------------
People siked up from a convention wishing to fly the flag for a few short minutes is hardly unAmerican or disrespectful IMO. 
Your attitude offends me !!!!! I see Uber & Lyft drivers with electrical signs on the roof of the car advertising Barnies Beanery. I guess that offends you too.
They were just excited from the event and maybe a little drunk. Hardly the end of the world. 
I recently had two couples in the car in downtown L.A. One of them saw Lakers player, LeBron, at a hotel valet getting into his car. I never heard so much yelling, whistling and waving as they hung out the window. Yikes !!!! They could have cared less who saw them. I was embarrassed but it was funny. Grown people are often funnier than kids. I told them -- " If we get arrested -- you guys are posting my bail !! "


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> That is your car, not mine. You are un-American for trying to limit my freedoms on what I do with my personal property *like some type of fascist.*


Says the hypocrite that was limiting the passenger's right to show pride in the US flag.


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?





Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


I really do think that people just forget that this is not THEIR CAR.


----------



## Hog Maestro (Jan 24, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> People siked up from a convention wishing to fly the flag for a few short minutes is hardly unAmerican or disrespectful IMO.
> Your attitude offends me !!!!! I see Uber & Lyft drivers with electrical signs on the roof of the car advertising Barnies Beanery. I guess that offends you too.
> They were just excited from the event and maybe a little drunk. Hardly the end of the world.
> I recently had two couples in the car in downtown L.A. One of them saw Lakers player, LeBron, at a hotel valet getting into his car. I never heard so much yelling, whistling and waving as they hung out the window. Yikes !!!! They could have cared less who saw them. I was embarrassed but it was funny. Grown people are often funnier than kids. I told them -- " If we get arrested -- you guys are posting my bail !! "


I am sure they would have missed their flight and bailed you out if you actually got arrested.
LOL


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> You just contradicted yourself. So you will allow American flags to wave but not allow the anthem on your stereo? You can't have it both ways.
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> ...


I did not contradict myself, I said in my original post that the reason of someone being offended by the American flag is wrong. Simple thing to understand. Saying no to flying something out of the window is not wrong. Understand now?


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> While St. George Cross is used by many nations, that flag represents the Flag of England. May I ask why you used that one instead of the British Flag?


https://www.snotr.com/video/3782/Do_you_have_a_flag


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> The issue isn't the flag, the issue is a body part is outside a moving vehicle's window.
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/car-passenger-arm-ripped-hanging-4163359
> Close call.


That's the one inch difference between a YouTube video and a LiveLeak one ?

Here in the great state of Virginia it's not uncommon to see a lifted pickup truck flying both a full sized American flag and the Confederate flag.

I love our country and its flag but those idiots piss me off. There's also generally a "it's heritage, not hate" bumper sticker. Whatever you say, Jim-bob!


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> In the states, is it legal for uber drivers to carry a registered gun in the car?
> 
> Could be worse, with mardi gras on in here in Sydney last saturday, many uber cars had the rainbow flag flying out the windows.


I'm not sure why that's worse, but in Australia it is illegal to hang anything out the window of a moving vehicle anyway (in NSW where you are, Part 16 sect 268 para 3 of the Road Rules 2014) so where you are the whole thread is moot anyway


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> In the states, is it legal for uber drivers to carry a registered gun in the car?
> 
> Could be worse, with mardi gras on in here in Sydney last saturday, many uber cars had the rainbow flag flying out the windows.


Legal? If you have a permit (if your state requires one), absolutely. We're independent contractors and typically use our own car - our property. Your car is protected by the Castle Doctrine in many states, meaning that you can use lethal force to protect yourself and property (usually applies to one's home, hence "Castle").

Is it allowed by company policy? Nope! But that also applies to pax. When have you ever frisked a pax to be sure they weren't armed?

So it boils down to being deactivated on the platform or from life. I have driven by shootings and once my pax and I ducked for cover. Last week, someone shot at a car in an area where I often drive.

So, yeah. It's completely "legal" but not permitted. Good luck enforcing that if the driver is usually armed in their day to day life with a valid permit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why are the proud Americans so angry?


Because we're under constant attack.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Those are professionally installed. Not some clown hanging out the window.


Besides, the windows don't roll down in that clown car.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

8 pages later... it's still a dumb idea (and a liability) letting pax stick anything out your window.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> 8 pages later... it's still a dumb idea (and a liability) letting pax stick anything out your window.


Unless it's their face seconds before they puke


----------



## Hog Maestro (Jan 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Because we're under constant attack.


Who is attacking you?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hog Maestro said:


> Who is attacking you?


People always feel victimized. Somehow if you are unwilling to let some imbeciles wave the flag out of your car, you are not patriotic and are attacking the Red, White, and blue or you are an illegal. And I know for a fact the people who want to wave any flag, sports or patriotic flags, always be acting the fools and sticking their heads out the window yelling MURICA! Yes we get it, you love this country as we all. But let's keep it orderly and not act the fools. I mean we are paid to drive not appease the masses to their idiotic requests. Keep that in your home or in your car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Seamus said:


> "American" car companies have shed hundreds of thousands of auto workers, "Foreign" car companies have added hundreds of thousands of auto workers. The biggest loser is thee UAW as all "Foreign" American auto jobs are "non UAW"


Yup thats why most car manufacturing are in the South in right to work states. Good job Detroit!

But You have to go further. Not all hondas are produced in Alabama. I believe Alabama is mostly a Pilot plant, last i checked. Tennessee nissans were mostly Titans and Frontiers. Some of their cars are still built iverseas, also some main components are built overseas and just assembled in America. I used to sell Nissans and remember seeing the country of origin stickers whenever we got new vehicles.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hog Maestro said:


> Who is attacking you?


WHO is attacking people who love the USA?
Do you watch the news much?

People getting beat up for wearing a MAGA hat? Who is _against _making America great? Someone who hates America. 
There are entire companies, big corporations here in Cali that you can not work for if you love your country (unless you're an illegal alien). We have to hide our beliefs here. No Bill of Rights in effect here.

So, lets see ... who is attacking people who love the USA?
Alexandria Occasional Cortex
Representative Omar (though she may be more ISIS than commie) she's a good democrat - hates Jews.
Senator Markey
Elizabeth Warren (Pocahontas)
Nancy Pelosi (what a hate-filled person _she _is)
All of the Clinton clan
Dianne Feinstein
Corey Booker
Beto O'Rourke
Sen. Amy Klobuchar 
Michael Bloomberg 
Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand 
Sen. Kamala D. Harris
and, the original commie ... Bernie Sanders.

There's more, that's just off the top of my head.
They all fundamentally hate America and everything it stands for.

Did you watch any of the confirmation hearings for Kavanaugh?
If you are white, male and over 45 -THAT should have both scared you, and pissed you off.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow. Just WOW.
The MAGA is stenching up the thread. I'm out.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Cinnamon Toast and Tacos on the Floor...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Stop being a hard ass let the pax fly their flags.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Flag wavers seem to have too much of their identity wrapped up in this trivial symbolic act, at the expense of common sense. They are so determined to stand their ground on this narrow point, and have invested so much of their emotional energy into it, that they are willing to sacrifice another person's 2nd amendment rights for it. It's OK to love your country, until you cross that line where it becomes dogmatic, and you seek to infringe upon someone else's right to dissent. If someone is degrading the flag, it is your civic duty to respect their rights, not condemn or ignore their views. Freedom of speech is in the constitution - allegiance to the flag is not. One is inherently more important than the other, and there is an important distinction to be made there. The right to dissent is a large part of what this country is all about. Forced allegiance is in part what the constitution was designed to protect against.


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> I have an AMERICAN flag sticker on my car. I bet I piss off the Ilmar Omar supporters and I do it proudly!


Your Flag Decal Won't Get You Into How Anymore
John Prine is a _real _American


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Yup thats why most car manufacturing are in the South in right to work states. Good job Detroit!
> 
> But You have to go further. Not all hondas are produced in Alabama. I believe Alabama is mostly a Pilot plant, last i checked. Tennessee nissans were mostly Titans and Frontiers. Some of their cars are still built iverseas, also some main components are built overseas and just assembled in America. I used to sell Nissans and remember seeing the country of origin stickers whenever we got new vehicles.


Honda's biggest sellers by volume are the Accord and Civic. Most sold in North America are "assembled" in North America. That doesn't speak to the parts origin however. The largest Honda production in N.A. Has been in Ohio for the last 30 years.

I will say that when it comes to parts the same can be said for GM, Ford, and Chrysler. Parts come from all over the world. The label law only pertains to the country of origin based on %. There isn't a big three car in the country that doesn't contain parts from other countries.

The last product I personally worked on was the F car platform (Camaro, Firebird, Trans Am). It was designed in the USA, Assembled in Canada, with most parts produced in the US, Canada, and Mexico. It is so global now that I don't even know what an American car even means anymore.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> WHO is attacking people who love the USA?
> Do you watch the news much?
> 
> People getting beat up for wearing a MAGA hat? Who is _against _making America great? Someone who hates America.
> ...


[People getting beat up for wearing a MAGA hat?] -- Trump is the one who incites violence at his rallies. It's hypocritical of you to make that statement.

[Who is _against _making America great?] -- Get real. No one is against making America Great. We just disagree on what that entails.

[omeone who hates America]. -- Isis hates America, not democrats. Just because democrats have a different agenda than yours doesn't mean they hate America. That's absurd and childish.

[There are entire companies, big corporations here in Cali that you can not work for if you love your country] -- I mostly agree with you. Corporations are inherently corrupt, and sacrifice everything in the name of profit. The bill of rights is suppressed within the corporate bubble where autocracy rules the day. And Trump is the sacrificial representative of the corporate world.

Communism is a non issue in the US. It is protected by free speech, but it has no viable foot hold in our society. Socialism is an accepted and established part of our culture. It's not controversial except for those people like yourself who insist on the deceptive practice of conflating it with Communism. It is a sign of a past generations reflexive abhorrence of anything that might question capitalism. This blind hatred of anything social has grown to the point of willful ignorance.

Your list of names and the names you call them is laughably simple minded. At the level of playground banter. Kavanaugh showed his true colors under pressure. He is still the spoiled rich college punk he was all those years ago. His belligerence exposed immaturity and his sense of entitlement, and his appointment to the Court is a travesty of Jurisprudence. Nobody intimated the slightest bit about his color, gender, or his age. That is totally in your imagination because you are in denial of his obvious flaws, and are lashing out with any outrageous accusations "off the top of your head" as you say. By the way, I just happen to be a white male over 45, and I find your incendiary references to be disgusting and damaging to the country you pretend to love.

Trump and his criminal cronies have no intention of making America great, but only of lining their pockets and securing overwhelming and everlasting power for themselves and their descendants. Trumps shortsightedness, pathological lying, scheming nature, narcissism, and general disconnection from reality have resulted in the democrats preparing for impeachment proceedings. THAT - is the only sign of America's greatness right now. THAT - is the constitution functioning as intended. THAT - is the America I love.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

And just for fun, the Italian car, Fiat? Yeah, made in....wait for it....wait for it....MEXICO!!
lmfao!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> What is wrong with people?


They're patriotic? Just guessing. Just an off the wall question. Do you remember how the roadways looked for months after Sept 11, 2001? If not, then let me help you recollect.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Since you don't like the American flag please leave this country at once. Ice has been sent to your location. And no worries, if they find you American you will be sent to Afghanistan so you can join the many American flag burning haters and get shot at.


----------



## Hog Maestro (Jan 24, 2019)

Subjugator said:


> Since you don't like the American flag please leave this country at once. Ice has been sent to your location. And no worries, if they find you American you will be sent to Afghanistan so you can join the many American flag burning haters and get shot at.


Is this a new law?


----------



## carpentrylai (Mar 10, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Um, I consider it offensive to fly the American flag from a vehicle - the way that many people do. I consider it fake patriotism. Have you seen the condition of some of those flags? (tattered, torn and dirty) I also consider it offensive to roll out the American flag horizontally during sporting events, i.e. American Football, or wearing it inappropriately on/as clothing. Again, fake patriotism catering to the patriotically ignorant.
> 
> Our flag is the symbol of the sacrifices of the few for the privileges of the many, and represents our country. I fly the flag (correctly and proudly) whenever it is called for. Riding in a rideshare does not equal "called for".
> 
> I have served to defend that flag, and I don't appreciate when someone dishonors it.


It is not cool to fly a tattered flag. On more than one occasion I have said so.
I also am not big on flags on clothing, although I do wear a hoodie (sisters company hoodie)my sister gave me that has flag on the arm. I think that's ok tho, she is a an army mustang. Did 6 years as enlisted surgical tech at lundstahl, then completed college and went to ocs then got top secret and went to Arizona for intel school. Left as a captain. Her husband is SF CW-5. He served 40. Would have kept going but they stopped giving him ops and put him behind a desk.

I must add, nothing wrong with passenger being patriotic and putting flags out window. I would feel good about that. Provided they not tattered, hehe.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"Is this a new law?"

It's the old "Love it or Leave it" trope. Tired, lame and anti-American. Reminds one of "My way or the highway" attitude.

Some forget that our flag also represents FREEDOM. Like freedom to express ideas that one may not agree with.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Flying our AMERICAN flag from a car window is called a Spontaneous Random act of Patriotism. Why do anti-Americans want to live here? They are the lefts liberal haters who want to control your every move and will bully you if you don't agree with their anti-American agenda.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> "Is this a new law?"
> 
> It's the old "Love it or Leave it" trope. Tired, lame and anti-American. Reminds one of "My way or the highway" attitude.
> 
> Some forget that our flag also represents FREEDOM. Like freedom to express ideas that one may not agree with.


Very true statement, to express ideas that not all may agree with. I hope all remember that.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I can see you not wanting them flying anything outside of your car, but to worry about our country's flag offending someone? C'mon man. 
Anyone offended by our country's flag shouldn't even be here.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> I guess I should have an American flag tattooed on my chest to avoid being classified as un-American. :biggrin:


☺ I have one on my chest. Proud Army vet


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Stuck her head out, car changed land, throw her out onto the road and hit by an on coming car.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ding-Miami-airport-spring-break-vacation.html
*
Keep your body inside the car.*


----------



## LancasterUBER (Jul 3, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


Seems like you wanted to provoke the situation by adding the additional comment about the flag of offending some people. I wholeheartedly agree that you had every right to tell them They couldn't fly their flag outside of your car while you were driving but you obviously wanted to make a statement!


----------



## mimidae (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah I don't care what flag it is or what the reason for wanting to fly it out the window is. Safety governs all of the rules of my vehicle, especially when driving for Uber. In my car, you are to keep all of your body parts inside the vehicle at all times, and you are not allowed to place any objects outside the window. There are no excuses and no special occasions. I don't even allow people to drape their arms over the window ledge onto the side of the car. Also, making gestures of any kind, or yelling anything out the window is strictly prohibited. I actually had one person flip off a cop from inside my car just because he was a cop hater and thought he was being smart. I ended the ride and had him exit my vehicle as soon as it was safe to do so.

It has nothing to do with patriotism, or a lack thereof. It has to do with safety. All of my windows must be reasonably unobstructed at all times. If someone is flying a flag out my window, it creates an unnecessary obstruction. BigBadJohn, are you listening? (I doubt it)


----------



## OooGeeE (Mar 19, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who? Illegals? Or the Bernie-AOC-Harris-Booker-Warren-Socialists? If they hate America so much go to @@@@in Venezuela. Be American! Be proud!


#Maga supporters are ****ing weird like everyone hates America except them..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Subjugator said:


> Since you don't like the American flag please leave this country at once. Ice has been sent to your location. And no worries, if they find you American you will be sent to Afghanistan so you can join the many American flag burning haters and get shot at.


You should worry less about your country's flag and more about your country.



amazinghl said:


> Stuck her head out, car changed land, throw her out onto the road and hit by an on coming car.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ding-Miami-airport-spring-break-vacation.html
> *Keep your body inside the car.*


Well 2 questions: How damn fast was the lane change that it threw her out?
And: Sounds like a lot more than her head was hanging out if she was thrown out that easily.

Darwinism at work. Not that it matters. 13 siblings--that's enough to keep the stupid genes going.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who? Illegals? Or the Bernie-AOC-Harris-Booker-Warren-Socialists? If they hate America so much go to @@@@in Venezuela. Be American! Be proud!


American flag are not bother any one ., in right place on right time ...it is disrespectful to go in some one car or house and start to manifest your self .. Uber drivers are providing only transportation .. remember some drivers seat on their vehicle 10. 12.16 hours day. The safest ride it is when people are not molesting the drivers with all kind of preference ...as loudly music .. water ..gum ..phone charger ..110 charger screaming .. dansing ..etc..eating on the back seat making mess ..many ask for smoking....


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

OooGeeE said:


> #Maga supporters are @@@@ing weird like everyone hates America except them..


Uh no, I like Donald Trump cause he stands UP for our country. I have a lot of liberal friends I just don't talk politics with them cause inevitably they get emotional an angry. Duh common knowledge


----------



## Banger10 (May 27, 2018)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


Everything you said was fine except "it may offend some people!" That just was unnecessary. Personally, I don't give a shit about anyone who is offended by the American flag while they are in America. You shouldn't either!


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Pax came in from convention with a couple small American flags. I was about to start ride and they opened windows and hold flags outside. I asked what they were doing. They said they wanted to have flags fly while I drove. I told them I could not do that. They got angry and asked way. I said it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people. They got really angry calling me "un-American". I canceled ride and 1 star and report to Uber. What is wrong with people?


*How is holding a flat out your window:*

unprofessional
unsafe
offensive
Obviously, it's none of those things. Those are just excuses you thought sounded good. But they're dumb. I'm sure they gave you a 1 star too. And a well-deserved one at that!

And as for your complaint that you're not an embassy on wheels - you would be an embassy if they were holding an American flag out your window while you were driving them in another country. But you can't have an American embassy in America. So you don't even understand that much.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

JqYork said:


> *How is holding a flat out your window:*
> 
> unprofessional
> unsafe
> ...


Sticking body parts outside a moving vehicle is very unsafe. Some people in Los Angeles are offended by the US flag for different reasons. I think the professional part has to do with political agendas. One thing if someone has an American flag bumper sticker, another thing to have a bunch of flags flying all over the place being undue attention. Personally I would feel uncomfortable and not allow them to eave US flags outside my window.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m an immigrant and democrat and I would have no problem with flying flags out of my car as long as they don’t damage my car and don’t do anything against the law. There is no reason for me to get sad if people want to fly the flag of the country that has given everything to me. God Bless USA.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Pride has got nothing to do with love for America. I fight pride wherever I see it. Pride is a negative influence wherever it exists. It has no value. It creates division and gives a false sense of superiority. It’s one of those character traits that is wrongly considered to be good - like wealth. It’s one of the great flaws in modern western civilization.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Pride has got nothing to do with love for America. I fight pride wherever I see it. Pride is a negative influence wherever it exists. It has no value. It creates division and gives a false sense of superiority. It's one of those character traits that is wrongly considered to be good - like wealth. It's one of the great flaws in modern western civilization.


I will happy pit my American pride as a veteran against any fight you are willing to give.... Pride gives people a sense of self worth, unless you're a liberal.... In that case it's a bad no no word


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

10 pages later... it's still a damn bad idea to let any passenger, rideshare or not, hold/fly/expose anything out your car's window!
Liability is a biotch.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Maybe this would have been preferable....
> 
> View attachment 301646


It only has 16 stars lol


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> It only has 16 stars lol


I only count 15 stars :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I will happy pit my American pride as a veteran against any fight you are willing to give.... Pride gives people a sense of self worth, unless you're a liberal.... In that case it's a bad no no word


Pride gives people a FALSE sense of self worth. Political affiliation has nothing to do with it.
*"Pride is Shame-Driven*
Perhaps there's good reason why pride has been considered one of the seven deadly sins. We've all been repelled by people who have an inflated view of themselves. They may talk about themselves excessively and rarely show interest in others. They pump themselves up and come across as snooty--exuding an attitude that makes others feel judged.
Such over-confidence and arrogance pushes us away. Instead of relating to us as equals, they display an obnoxious superiority that makes us feel small. They have the knack of making us feel the shame that they refuse to face within themselves. 
Pride is often driven by poor self-worth and shame. We feel so badly about ourselves that we compensate by feeling superior. We look for others' flaws as a way to conceal our own. We relish criticizing others as a defense against recognizing our own shortcomings."

Your statement is telling me that you look down on me because you are a veteran and I am a liberal. And you're ready to fight me over it. Your pride is causing you to loose your dignity.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

carpentrylai said:


> It is not cool to fly a tattered flag. On more than one occasion I have said so.


I agree.
I remember standing across the street from a McDonalds once. They were flying a huge flag; hanging by one grommet and it was shredded. It looked _awful_.
I picked up my cell, found the 800 number for corporate and raised holey _hell _with them. "Your managers should not have to be told not to fly the bars and stars in that kind of condition. What's wrong with you? Is the manager of that store even a _citizen_?" Oh, she was very apologetic. I offered to send them a pix of it -- the person at the other end said she believed me and would attend to it 'right away.'
Within minutes (I watched) a kid came out and lowered the flag.
Better to fly nothing.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Pride gives people a FALSE sense of self worth. Political affiliation has nothing to do with it.
> *"Pride is Shame-Driven*
> Perhaps there's good reason why pride has been considered one of the seven deadly sins. We've all been repelled by people who have an inflated view of themselves. They may talk about themselves excessively and rarely show interest in others. They pump themselves up and come across as snooty--exuding an attitude that makes others feel judged.
> Such over-confidence and arrogance pushes us away. Instead of relating to us as equals, they display an obnoxious superiority that makes us feel small. They have the knack of making us feel the shame that they refuse to face within themselves.
> ...


The fact that I randomly guessed you are a liberal cracks me up... Under your logic the people that I know we're killed my Patriot missiles that I relayed the coordinates for were killed because of me...rofl


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hog Maestro said:


> Who is attacking you?


Adam Schiff
Bill Clinton
Ilian Omar
Nancy Pelosi
Eliz Warren
Beto O'Rourke
Occasional Cortex
Corey Booker
Kristen Gilibrand
Barak Obama
Hillary Clinton
Tim Caine
Joe Mansion
John Delaney
Bill DeBlassio
Maxine Watters
Dianne Feinstein
Debbie Wasserman

Many more that I can't think of right now.
The swamp is deep -- and wide.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> I will happy pit my American pride as a veteran against any fight you are willing to give.... Pride gives people a sense of self worth, unless you're a liberal.... In that case it's a bad no no word


So what about the other deadly sins? Which of those are you also ok with?

How many here can even name them without Google?



JqYork said:


> *How is holding a flat out your window:*
> 
> unprofessional
> unsafe
> ...


I have asthma. The "fresh" unfiltered Houston air coming in through an open window is a hazard for me. I change out my cabin filters regularly and always drive with windows closed.

There are many reasons a driver may want pax to keep all their shit IN the car, safety being number 1, but the point is that the driver should be able to control the driving environment as much as possible. Their job is made difficult and hence less safe by anything the pax does that's distracting. They do enough as it is without adding this.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So what about the other deadly sins? Which of those are you also ok with?
> 
> How many here can even name them without Google?
> 
> ...


You are making the assumption that I actually care about religion...I don't but firmly believe to each their own.

Liberals on the other hand demand that you conform to their beliefs, hence calling pride in any sum a bad thing.

Trump 2020



UberBastid said:


> Adam Schiff
> Bill Clinton
> Ilian Omar
> Nancy Pelosi
> ...


You forgot Hilary... She was quoted saying "I carry hot sauce to pander to Black voters"....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> You are making the assumption that I actually care about religion...I don't but firmly believe to each their own.
> 
> Liberals on the other hand demand that you conform to their beliefs, hence calling pride in any sum a bad thing.
> 
> ...


Nope, she's there.
Just misspelled her first name.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> You are making the assumption that I actually care about religion...I don't but firmly believe to each their own.
> 
> Liberals on the other hand demand that you conform to their beliefs, hence calling pride in any sum a bad thing.
> 
> ...


Im an atheist. But doesn't mean you can't be well read. My point is pride has been placed by many on a list of negative traits. Yet for some reason you choose to except and embrace it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Im an atheist. But doesn't mean you can't be well read. My point is pride has been placed by many on a list of negative traits. Yet for some reason you choose to except and embrace it.


The top definition is mine
The bottom is yours
Liberals are literally trying to redefine things to suit them


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Im an atheist. But doesn't mean you can't be well read. My point is pride has been placed by many on a list of negative traits. Yet for some reason you choose to except and embrace it.


Pride is one of those flippers.
A trait that, if misused or ill-applied can be bad.

For example, it is good to take pride in your work and do a good job.

I believe that it is good to take pride in your country -- but people who hate my country would disagree ... just like, if a citizen of Venezuela, Somolia, or San Francisco were to tell me that they took pride in their government I would disagree.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> The fact that I randomly guessed you are a liberal cracks me up... Under your logic the people that I know we're killed my Patriot missiles that I relayed the coordinates for were killed because of me...rofl


So I take it your best thinking is random guessing? Hey - that cracks me up too!
I don't understand your interpretation of my logic and how it relates to patriot missiles and the part you play in killing. 
I'm talking about the pride you take in it. It's undignified. Your self worth comes from knowing the contribution and sacrifice you made for your country - not your prideful boasting about it. Your Pride is self worth gone wrong. Your Pride is self worth used as a weapon to make yourself feel superior to those around you. Your Pride detracts from your self worth. It's unfortunate for you. Pride appears to be your weak point. You are arguing here to protect your fragile pride. It brings you no benefit. 
The classic spiritual definition of pride has negative connotations. In Christianity - Pride is one of the seven deadly sins. In Hinduism - _"Hypocrisy, pride, self-conceit, wrath, arrogance and ignorance belong, O Partha, to him who is born to the heritage of the demons." In Judiasm - Pride is called the root of all evil._ Philosophical definitions are dubious at best, and appear to recognize positive as well as negative expressions of it. I think it's interesting that greek philosophy often portrayed Pride as a virtue, and those societies that were so preoccupied with tragedy, couldn't see the part that pride played in their own tragic downfall. In recent times, the meaning has been hijacked, and people see it only as positive. Same thing happened with Greed. Under capitalism, greed is good. But in both these cases, the nuget of truth is that both these behaviors are destructive to individuals and society. Always were, and always will be. They are the seeds of Tragedy in modern society playing out right under our noses. They are the reason America is falling behind on the world stage. America can and will Fall, and it appears the reason could be greed and pride. When bad becomes good, the wheels of tragedy are set in motion.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

There are different kinds of pride. there are extremes of good and bad pride. Best to find the middle.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> So I take it your best thinking is random guessing? Hey - that cracks me up too!
> I don't understand your interpretation of my logic and how it relates to patriot missiles and the part you play in killing.
> I'm talking about the pride you take in it. It's undignified. Your self worth comes from knowing the contribution and sacrifice you made for your country - not your prideful boasting about it. Your Pride is self worth gone wrong. Your Pride is self worth used as a weapon to make yourself feel superior to those around you. Your Pride detracts from your self worth. It's unfortunate for you. Pride appears to be your weak point. You are arguing here to protect your fragile pride. It brings you no benefit.
> The classic spiritual definition of pride has negative connotations. In Christianity - Pride is one of the seven deadly sins. In Hinduism - _"Hypocrisy, pride, self-conceit, wrath, arrogance and ignorance belong, O Partha, to him who is born to the heritage of the demons." In Judiasm - Pride is called the root of all evil._ Philosophical definitions are dubious at best, and appear to recognize positive as well as negative expressions of it. I think it's interesting that greek philosophy often portrayed Pride as a virtue, and those societies that were so preoccupied with tragedy, couldn't see the part that pride played in their own tragic downfall. In recent times, the meaning has been hijacked, and people see it only as positive. Same thing happened with Greed. Under capitalism, greed is good. But in both these cases, the nuget of truth is that both these behaviors are destructive to individuals and society. Always were, and always will be. They are the seeds of Tragedy in modern society playing out right under our noses. They are the reason America is falling behind on the world stage. America can and will Fall, and it appears the reason could be greed and pride. When bad becomes good, the wheels of tragedy are set in motion.


Paraphrase please, I'm not reading your book....
I think it's funny I guessed because liberals are unpatriotic slime! I've never met more spineless people in my life that attack other people simply because they have different ideas or beliefs....remember those riots when Obama won? Rebemeber when anti fa got created when Obama was in office.... Joke


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Perhaps you could have said you were worried about getting charged with littering if it was dropped, or that if it was dropped it might distract another car resulting in an accident, or some other BS that didn't make you look anti-USA.

I would not mind a USA flag being waved out the window. I'm proud of my country, just not my government.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Paraphrase please, I'm not reading your book....
> I think it's funny I guessed because liberals are unpatriotic slime! I've never met more spineless people in my life that attack other people simply because they have different ideas or beliefs....remember those riots when Obama won? Rebemeber when anti fa got created when Obama was in office.... Joke


I'm not talking about Obama, or Antifa, and I not taking your abuse on behalf of all liberals. You seem to be unable to stay on topic about pride, and you're lashing out and spewing hatred in all these different directions. It's just proof of the damage that your pride has done to your soul. You want to win the argument and protect your pride so you are saying these divisive things. Very sad.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I'm not talking about Obama, or Antifa, and I not taking your abuse on behalf of all liberals. You seem to be unable to stay on topic about pride, and you're lashing out and spewing hatred in all these different directions. It's just proof of the damage that your pride has done to your soul. You want to win the argument and protect your pride so you are saying these divisive things. Very sad.


Are you autistic


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Are you autistic


Is that a question?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Is that a question?


Are you possibly on the autistic spectrum?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Columbian Harem said:


> Sticking body parts outside a moving vehicle is very unsafe. Some people in Los Angeles are offended by the US flag for different reasons. I think the professional part has to do with political agendas. One thing if someone has an American flag bumper sticker, another thing to have a bunch of flags flying all over the place being undue attention. Personally I would feel uncomfortable and not allow them to eave US flags outside my window.


To waive an American flag in America is not a political agenda. Being offended by the American flag, be it LA or elsewhere I find offensive. 
To have anything outside your window is dangerous. You shouldn't allow people to fly a flag outside your window for safety reasons, not because you're worried if someone may find it offensive. We are all Americans and should be proud of it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Pride is one of those flippers.
> A trait that, if misused or ill-applied can be bad.
> 
> For example, it is good to take pride in your work and do a good job.
> ...


I would respectfully disagree. Love of your country is good, but it turns bad when you become prideful about it. People take pride in their country to the point of not being able to see it's faults. No person is perfect, and no country is perfect. It seems that the people who take pride in their country expect everyone else to see it their way, and then take a love-it-or-leave-it attitude - all in the name of pride. I love my country, It's not right for people to tell me I hate it, and I will celibrate it the way I see fit and not the way someone tells me I should, with pride. Pride should never be confused with a virtue. Pride is the selfish ego acting out on behalf of itself, and has no virtuous goals or aims towards anyone else. Love is something you give, pride is something you take. As in "take pride in" Can you show me a selfless act of pride?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I would respectfully disagree. Love of your country is good, but it turns bad when you become prideful about it. People take pride in their country to the point of not being able to see it's faults. No person is perfect, and no country is perfect. It seems that the people who take pride in their country expect everyone else to see it their way, and then take a love-it-or-leave-it attitude - all in the name of pride. I love my country, It's not right for people to tell me I hate it, and I will celibrate it the way I see fit and not the way someone tells me I should, with pride. Pride should never be confused with a virtue. Pride is the selfish ego acting out on behalf of itself, and has no virtuous goals or aims towards anyone else. Love is something you give, pride is something you take. As in "take pride in" Can you show me a selfless act of pride?


Pride is being able to see through those faults and still be proud of being from that country. Why are you attempting to hide your hate and discontent behind a supposed deadly sin? This is what's wrong with liberalism, it claims acceptance and then insults others ideals.... What an oxymoron


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Pride is being able to see through those faults and still be proud of being from that country. Why are you attempting to hide your hate and discontent behind a supposed deadly sin? This is what's wrong with liberalism, it claims acceptance and then insults others ideals.... What an oxymoron


 I can see through the faults, but I can also acknowledge them too. You don't seem to be able to acknowledge them. In your case pride is an excuse to attack and bully other people, and has nothing to do with your love for the US. 
I'm not hiding anything behind pride. I don't know what you're talking about there. 
I'm not here to defend liberalism, that's all in your mind. Stick to the topic please.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I can see through the faults, but I can also acknowledge them too. You don't seem to be able to acknowledge them. In your case pride is an excuse to attack and bully other people, and has nothing to do with your love for the US.
> I'm not hiding anything behind pride. I don't know what you're talking about there.
> I'm not here to defend liberalism, that's all in your mind. Stick to the topic please.


Delection and accusations... Interesting
Pride is not an excuse too attack anyone..... You're confusing my pride in the United States with discourse again you. The fact of the matter is that there are people like myself (as stated before) that would give their life for their country.... The same country you so proudly exercise those very rights i swore to defend. Join the military, maybe your perspective will change...I sincerely doubt it though



Juggalo9er said:


> Delection and accusations... Interesting
> Pride is not an excuse too attack anyone..... You're confusing my pride in the United States with discourse again you. The fact of the matter is that there are people like myself (as stated before) that would give their life for their country.... The same country you so proudly exercise those very rights i swore to defend. Join the military, maybe your perspective will change...I sincerely doubt it though


 Que
America isn't the greatest nation....it is
People don't have equal rights... They do
The argument about how political idealogy leads to discourse amongst people is comical


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Delection and accusations... Interesting
> Pride is not an excuse too attack anyone..... You're confusing my pride in the United States with discourse again you. The fact of the matter is that there are people like myself (as stated before) that would give their life for their country.... The same country you so proudly exercise those very rights i swore to defend. Join the military, maybe your perspective will change...I sincerely doubt it though
> 
> 
> ...


 You're getting kind of far out there now. I assume the word you're trying to spell is delectations. If so, I don't see how it applies to any of my comments. Same with accusations. I don't know what you're referring to or why it's interesting.

Have you been drinking? Or are you trying to master the dictionary? 
This feels like I'm arguing with a thirty-something year old. Just can't stay on topic, can you?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> You're getting kind of far out there now. I assume the word you're trying to spell is delectations. If so, I don't see how it applies to any of my comments. Same with accusations. I don't know what you're referring to or why it's interesting.
> 
> Have you been drinking? Or are you trying to master the dictionary?
> This feels like I'm arguing with a thirty-something year old. Just can't stay on topic, can you?


It feels more like I'm arguing with a standard breed liberal I'll tell you how the events always unfold
Deflect
Insult
Change topic
Insult again
Do not answer anything
Insult again
They can occur in any order but it is a standard and must be accomplished......

Btw I'm glad Trump took part, he'll be doing it again in 2020


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> It feels more like I'm arguing with a standard breed liberal I'll tell you how the events always unfold
> Deflect
> Insult
> Change topic
> ...


 You're projecting. 
And still changing the topic.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> You're projecting.
> And still changing the topic.


Sorry did the topic change to something other than why do liberals hate their own country and nationality?

Side note...KFC now has chicken and waffles


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Ah - now you're shedding light on something. The OP was 
*Pax tried to fly flags outside my window.*
 The first time we interacted on this post was when I said I would fight pride, and you jumped in to defend pride. That's the topic I've been sticking too. PRIDE. 
If you were talking about hanging flags out the window, I could understand the error. But you're way out in left field arguing "liberals hate their own country and nationality?" I never agreed to go there. Like I've said before, I'm not defending liberals, nor am I suffering accusations on their behalf. Your accusations are misdirected towards me. If you want to discuss pride and flags, just let me know. I'm not interested in discussing any other topic with you besides pride. Until we settle that single point of contention, I'm not interested in opening up the huge can of worms that includes your misperceptions and miss-givings about the world, your fellow citizens, and what they might owe you for your precious service to the country. That's a bit much for an Uber site. A bit too much sanctimony for me. And a bit much for someone like yourself who's not willing to read more than a paragraph at a time.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Ah - now you're shedding light on something. The OP was
> *Pax tried to fly flags outside my window.*
> The first time we interacted on this post was when I said I would fight pride, and you jumped in to defend pride. That's the topic I've been sticking too. PRIDE.
> If you were talking about hanging flags out the window, I could understand the error. But you're way out in left field arguing "liberals hate their own country and nationality?" I never agreed to go there. Like I've said before, I'm not defending liberals, nor am I suffering accusations on their behalf. Your accusations are misdirected towards me. If you want to discuss pride and flags, just let me know. I'm not interested in discussing any other topic with you besides pride. Until we settle that single point of contention, I'm not interested in opening up the huge can of worms that includes your misperceptions and miss-givings about the world, your fellow citizens, and what they might owe you for your precious service to the country. That's a bit much for an Uber site. A bit too much sanctimony for me. And a bit much for someone like yourself who's not willing to read more than a paragraph at a time.


I'm not reading your book, the two are linked... Get over it... You're not special


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm not reading your book, the two are linked... Get over it... You're not special


You're afraid to read it because it hurts your pride.
Nothing for me to get over.
I know I'm not special, but you think you're a national hero and that all goes back to your pride.
A paragraph is not a book.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> To waive an American flag in America is not a political agenda. Being offended by the American flag, be it LA or elsewhere I find offensive.
> To have anything outside your window is dangerous. You shouldn't allow people to fly a flag outside your window for safety reasons, not because you're worried if someone may find it offensive. We are all Americans and should be proud of it.


The American flag represents a political entity so yes it does represent a political agenda. If we are all Americans, I have a right not to have people fly American flags out my window for safety reasons and also so it doesn't offend someone. The OP made it clear that they should have asked his permission. A agree with him. If it was my car I would have said no too.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Columbian Harem said:


> The American flag represents a political entity so yes it does represent a political agenda. If we are all Americans, I have a right not to have people fly American flags out my window for safety reasons and also so it doesn't offend someone. The OP made it clear that they should have asked his permission. A agree with him. If it was my car I would have said no too.


Wrong, a countries flag represents that country as a whole, not a political agenda. You watch too much TV (I am assuming news).
I did say that it was wrong to waive anything out the window, I just disagree with a reasoning that our flag offends while waiving it in our country. I agree with the OP too about asking permission.
If we are all Americans? If you live and work in this country legally, you're an American. You absolutely have the right to not have people fly an American flag out of your car.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wrong, a countries flag represents that country as a whole, not a political agenda. You watch too much TV (I am assuming news).
> I did say that it was wrong to waive anything out the window, I just disagree with a reasoning that our flag offends while waiving it in our country. I agree with the OP too about asking permission.
> If we are all Americans? If you live and work in this country legally, you're an American. You absolutely have the right to not have people fly an American flag out of your car.


The country as a whole has a political agenda. The US flag is definitely political as it represents the interests of the US government. If you agree that the OP asks to not fly flags from his car, then where is the argument?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I can see through the faults, but I can also acknowledge them too. You don't seem to be able to acknowledge them. In your case pride is an excuse to attack and bully other people, and has nothing to do with your love for the US.
> I'm not hiding anything behind pride. I don't know what you're talking about there.
> I'm not here to defend liberalism, that's all in your mind. Stick to the topic please.


Sure, I can see the faults in the country that I am proud of, and proud to be a citizen of.
It's easy to find fault; and when you're the only one actually _doing_ something ... then you are the only one that can possibly make a mistake, or be wrong. 
Can you imagine what this planet would look like if the USA was never born and never existed?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Columbian Harem said:


> The country as a whole has a political agenda. The US flag is definitely political as it represents the interests of the US government. If you agree that the OP asks to not fly flags from his car, then where is the argument?


I completely disagree with you. 350 Million people (est) in the US, a vast majority of us do not have a political agenda. If people keep watching CNN and other media companies with political agendas, that could be the reason you feel that way. 
My argument was not that the OP should not have allowed the flags to fly, but some of the original reasoning why he wanted to say no. It its offensive to me that someone in the United States takes offense to someone flying OUR flag. Our flag represents our country, ALL of it. Good and bad, it's not just the government.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Columbian Harem said:


> The country as a whole has a political agenda. The US flag is definitely political as it represents the interests of the US government. If you agree that the OP asks to not fly flags from his car, then where is the argument?


The argument is that it is unsafe and unprofessional to have ANYTHING flying out the window of an Uber. OP said "it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people" It was the pax who was making it political when he called the driver un-american. Lets get that straight. And now YOU are making it political by saying the whole country has a political agenda. You make up the political agenda, and then accuse others of making it a political agenda. Lets get that straight too! The driver was just trying to be professional, safe, and legal.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> The argument is that it is unsafe and unprofessional to have ANYTHING flying out the window of an Uber. OP said "it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people"


Of the three things he said, only one was true.
1) There is _nothing _*professional* about Uber driving.
2) It may offend some people? Some people are offended about everything ... who cares?
3) Unsafe? Ok, maybe. If it was a 4' x 8' flag it would be unsafe.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Of the three things he said, only one was true.
> 1) There is _nothing _*professional* about Uber driving.
> 2) It may offend some people? Some people are offended about everything ... who cares?
> 3) Unsafe? Ok, maybe. If it was a 4' x 8' flag it would be unsafe.


My sponses:
1 - that's just sarcasm
2 - No one is using MY car to offend someone, or anyone. Period. If you don't like it, I don't care. That's who cares. 
3 - If someone drops the flag out the window and it hits someone, pokes someone in the eye, or hits another car, as the driver I would be liable for the damages.

1 - 2 - 3
Three pretty red flags. All in a row. 
Not going to happen in MY car.
And that's the truth. You can bet on it.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I completely disagree with you. 350 Million people (est) in the US, a vast majority of us do not have a political agenda. If people keep watching CNN and other media companies with political agendas, that could be the reason you feel that way.
> My argument was not that the OP should not have allowed the flags to fly, but some of the original reasoning why he wanted to say no. It its offensive to me that someone in the United States takes offense to someone flying OUR flag. Our flag represents our country, ALL of it. Good and bad, it's not just the government.


The US flag is to America what the Union Jack is to Britain. Someone in Britain may fly the English or Scottish or Welsh or Cornish or Irish flag of their nation, but the Union Jack represents the British government and the crown. In the US someone can fly the Irish or German or Polish or Italian flag of their nation/heritage, but when they fly the US flag they are flying the flag of the federal US government. In that sense it is political.



UberBastid said:


> Of the three things he said, only one was true.
> 1) There is _nothing _*professional* about Uber driving.
> 2) It may offend some people? Some people are offended about everything ... who cares?
> 3) Unsafe? Ok, maybe. If it was a 4' x 8' flag it would be unsafe.


Maybe the driver of the car cares? It is not just what pax thinks.



ZenUber said:


> The argument is that it is unsafe and unprofessional to have ANYTHING flying out the window of an Uber. OP said "it is unprofessional for me to have flag on car while driving Uber, it is unsafe, and it may offend some people" It was the pax who was making it political when he called the driver un-american. Lets get that straight. And now YOU are making it political by saying the whole country has a political agenda. You make up the political agenda, and then accuse others of making it a political agenda. Lets get that straight too! The driver was just trying to be professional, safe, and legal.


I agree with the OP. Look what I wrote to @Ssgcraig to understand what meant. I agree pax are in the wrong in this case.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who? Illegals? Or the Bernie-AOC-Harris-Booker-Warren-Socialists? If they hate America so much go to @@@@in Venezuela. Be American! Be proud!


Wow- that's really ignorant. Democratic Socialists are patriotic and love the United States and have no problem with the flag. They just have a different vision and politics than you. America is an entire continent BTW- not just our country. LOL


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Columbian Harem said:


> The US flag is to America what the Union Jack is to Britain. Someone in Britain may fly the English or Scottish or Welsh or Cornish or Irish flag of their nation, but the Union Jack represents the British government and the crown. In the US someone can fly the Irish or German or Polish or Italian flag of their nation/heritage, but when they fly the US flag they are flying the flag of the federal US government. In that sense it is political.


Wrong. The horse is dead and I am not going to beat it anymore. If you are offended by your countries flag, you need to see a professional or maybe a safe place to protect you.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wrong. The horse is dead and I am not going to beat it anymore. If you are offended by your countries flag, you need to see a professional or maybe a safe place to protect you.


So because you just randomly claimed wrong, it is now wrong? Seriously, if anyone here needs mental help it is you. If you disagree with me, prove where I am wrong. Yelling wrong and running away crying is how a toddler debates.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Columbian Harem said:


> So because you just randomly claimed wrong, it is now wrong? Seriously, if anyone here needs mental help it is you. If you disagree with me, prove where I am wrong. Yelling wrong and running away crying is how a toddler debates.


Try joining one of the services, let me know how you feel after. Toddlers are the ones that blame everything that is wrong in their lives on a political agenda. 
Again, being offended by our flag is wrong to me. We apparently disagree, which is OK. Your view is no less important than mine.
I have defended snow flakes right to burn the flag, kneel during the anthem, but it doesn't mean I agree with it. Try being an American first; not man, woman, black, white, homosexual, heterosexual, democrat or republican. Try to remember that you live in a great country and have all the opportunity to be successful if you want it. 
I would not have let the people fly the flag because it is a safety issue, never would I say no because someone may be offended.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Try joining one of the services, let me know how you feel after. Toddlers are the ones that blame everything that is wrong in their lives on a political agenda.
> Again, being offended by our flag is wrong to me. We apparently disagree, which is OK. Your view is no less important than mine.
> I have defended snow flakes right to burn the flag, kneel during the anthem, but it doesn't mean I agree with it. Try being an American first; not man, woman, black, white, homosexual, heterosexual, democrat or republican. Try to remember that you live in a great country and have all the opportunity to be successful if you want it.
> I would not have let the people fly the flag because it is a safety issue, never would I say no because someone may be offended.


American first? Tell me, where in the immigration papers do people sign that agreement? As far as having opportunity that is up for debate. 2008 economic collapse showed that America doesn't nessiarly have the greatest economic growth anymore. It is actually countries in Asia, Near East, and Eastern Europe that are having a huge economic boom. Many children of Vietnamese refugees have actually moved back to Vietnam because they have better economic opportunities and quality of life. Not to mention all the Westerners that moved from America to Southeast Asia during the economic collapse for economic opportunities. Still I have no idea what any of this has to do with what I said?

I said that the US flag is the flag of the federal US government the same way as the Union Jack is the flag of the British government and crown. That was my point. Not all this other stuff.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Columbian Harem said:


> American first? Tell me, where in the immigration papers do people sign that agreement? As far as having opportunity that is up for debate. 2008 economic collapse showed that America doesn't nessiarly have the greatest economic growth anymore. It is actually countries in Asia, Near East, and Eastern Europe that are having a huge economic boom. Many children of Vietnamese refugees have actually moved back to Vietnam because they have better economic opportunities and quality of life. Not to mention all the Westerners that moved from America to Southeast Asia during the economic collapse for economic opportunities. Still I have no idea what any of this has to do with what I said?
> 
> I said that the US flag is the flag of the federal US government the same way as the Union Jack is the flag of the British government and crown. That was my point. Not all this other stuff.


Good luck in Asia, I've been there. Common sense would dictate that being an American first promotes unity, harmony and being a good neighbor. Again, the horse is dead.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Good luck in Asia, I've been there. Common sense would dictate that being an American first promotes unity, harmony and being a good neighbor. Again, the horse is dead.


What does America first have to do with what I said about the flag? What does this have to do with Trump?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Columbian Harem said:


> What does America first have to do with what I said about the flag? What does this have to do with Trump?


Whoa, who said anything about Trump? I certainly did not. Again, trying to politicize the conversation. Stop watching CNN, or any news for that matter. Read your news, that way you only digest information you want.
I said try being an American first instead of all those other colorful categories that American media puts everyone.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Whoa, who said anything about Trump? I certainly did not. Again, trying to politicize the conversation. Stop watching CNN, or any news for that matter. Read your news, that way you only digest information you want.
> I said try being an American first instead of all those other colorful categories that American media puts everyone.


Honestly I don't know many people that say terms like America first. When I do here it, it is usually in reference to Trump because he used that saying during campaign and inauguration speech.


----------



## Fruity Landing (Mar 24, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> I have an AMERICAN flag sticker on my car. I bet I piss off the Ilmar Omar supporters and I do it proudly!


If I got in your car I would be so offended. One star and professional report. I would also ask for money back. If the flag is not all inclusive like a rainbow flag or Bahia symbol, I don't want to see it on my car I paid for!??


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Columbian Harem said:


> The US flag is to America what the Union Jack is to Britain. Someone in Britain may fly the English or Scottish or Welsh or Cornish or Irish flag of their nation, but the Union Jack represents the British government and the crown. In the US someone can fly the Irish or German or Polish or Italian flag of their nation/heritage, but when they fly the US flag they are flying the flag of the federal US government. In that sense it is political.
> 
> 
> Maybe the driver of the car cares? It is not just what pax thinks.
> ...


"but when they fly the US flag they are flying the flag of the federal US government. In that sense it is political"

If I don't let them fly the flag, then nothing political happened.
Existential?


----------



## Wait4meee (Apr 7, 2019)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> They could have had the courtesy to ask first for permission. In addition, it is my car. I have the right to decide if it is going to be turned into a fourth of July parade car or not. On a special day like fourth of July or election day I may have allowed it. Just to have three random idiots on a random day want to turn my car into a parade car without even asking? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> My car is not registered as the local town parade car. It is unprofessional, barring the exception of some holidays.


Man people are really taking this to a whole new level. You're not wrong. Your car, your rules. It's simple.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> "but when they fly the US flag they are flying the flag of the federal US government. In that sense it is political"
> 
> If I don't let them fly the flag, then nothing political happened.
> Existential?


I am not nessiarly holding to any philosophy here.? 
The US flag is a governmental flag, not an national/ethnic flag. Therefore you fly a government flag you are making a political statement. OP is a smart driver, limiting confrontation and liability.


----------



## fredfighter (Sep 28, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> Flying an American flag may upset some people? Who?


1) Anybody who gets hit in the face by the flag.

2) People who see the flag lying on the street after the PX accidentally drops it.

3) Police, as waving anything out the window of a car in traffic is probably an infraction.

I do agree that OP might have worded that objection differently, but overall, totally agree with him.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

fredfighter said:


> 1) Anybody who gets hit in the face by the flag.
> 
> 2) People who see the flag lying on the street after the PX accidentally drops it.
> 
> ...


Of course you do..


----------

